# Hidden C test - how do i go about getting it done???



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, I think i have asked this on here before but how do i do the hidden c test? Is there anywhere in the uk that does it? or do i have to send it overseas? all at bit confusing to me!!! Why don't they do it routinely in the uk? x


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello lovely,

I did this last month- I emailed serum in Greece who sent the instructions to me. It's very easy to do and just send te sample by first class to their address.

Many clinics do not believe in the validity of the test. Mine came back as showing positive and will be starting the antibiotic treatment in jan!

Hopefully this will help with the fet we have planned xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

If you need the email address let me know xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi summer

As sweetpea says the best place to get it done is serum in Greece and its easy enough to do.  I'm with the lister in London  who do believe hidden c is a complete load of rubbish! I've spoken to a few consultants in uk who say the same thing- but- I sent off for the test Anyway.  It's hard to know who or what to believe but if you do have it it's a course of antibiotics which can't hurt to take anyway! 

Good luck!

Louise


----------

